# I dont know what blood line my Puppy is from



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 16 week old blue brindle puppy and i have no papers for him so i have no clue what bloodline he is from. Idk if anybod can help me out but it would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the pic didnt work for me , but without papers you cant tell the lines. where you get him from?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No papers no way to know a bloodline. Great looking pup tho.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

:goodpost:'s


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

thank u when i got him the breeder told me his dad was a blue ribbon pit and his mom was a blue fawn i have pics of the parents he looks more like the dad


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue Fawn is just the color of the dog, and PURPLE ribbon is a label for UKC dogs that have 3 registered gens with the UKC.


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

so would that make him a blue ribbon pup


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No. 1st place ribbons at shows are blue, but he would have to have won something to have gotten a blue ribbon and it wouldn't make him a blue ribbon pup.

Those breeders seemed to just be throwing sales pitch term at you which is common from bybers who have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Can you see the dads ped? ask the breeder if they can get you a copy then you can at least see that half of it , if the mom isnt registered you cant know the full picture. I can see the picture now very cute pup you have.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

If you can get a copy of the Sire's ped you can study oneside. Was the mother Regitered? If not you will never know what he is on the bottom half..IF they are both UKC registered you could ask to get your boy a ped or simply ask the breeder for copies of both peds. I donot get why Breeders donot register their litters...baffles me really.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

good postings from everybody  ull learn a lot here and very cute pup!


----------

